# 50th Audi Win in DTM to Celebrate 100th Anniversary?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Nuremberg – The Audi brand celebrates its 100th birthday in July. What could be more appropriate than recording the 50th victory in the most popular international touring car race series just before the anniversary celebrations – and on top of this at the Norisring in Nuremberg, Audi’s "home race"? 

* Full Story *


----------

